
Ask HN: Which pricing would you recommend? One-time payment or subscription? - To_soo
Hi there! We are not sure about pricing model for our startup https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickresume.com. Problem is, that Kickresume is a simple resume builder and people usually use it once maybe twice. We implemented one-time payment but our users don&#x27;t understand which package to buy. At the other hand, 90% of our competitors are using a subscription model. It&#x27;s also much more simple to explain subscription to users. (basically we will be selling two packages - free or premium). Any other ideas?
======
lsiunsuex
I vote for 1 time per usage based on the following variables / experience.

Reason 1: Theres roughly 2 different reasons your looking for a job - a: your
unemployed or or b: your looking for something new / different / better paying

If your unemployed, money might be tight - no one unemployed wants to take on
another subscription

Reason 2: This is a specific use case type system. Unless your a business /
recruiter / blogger - when do you use LinkedIN? When you need a job. When do
you stop using LinkedIN? When you found a job (generally speaking - not
including their whole "were a news outlet, but not") - same for a resume
builder. We may update our resumes when we have stuff to add to it, but for
the most part, I think most people keep their resume somewhere safe and forget
about it until that time comes again

Reason 3: People sometimes stay at jobs a long time. I had a job that I was at
for almost 8 years (and I'm 35) - I may have used a service like this before I
got hired to help build my resume, but would have forgotten about it shortly
after - and sure as hell not 8 years later.

------
edent
I think your prices seem simple enough. $2 for a template or $9 for ten.

Personally, I'd split off the "Resume Checker" into a separate $20 item.

One thing I noticed - most of your templates include a photo. That's really
unusual in my country (UK). Fields like DOB should not be included in order to
comply with age discrimination legislation.

That said - I do like the look of some of the templates.

